# [Access] Bericht gruppieren



## hightune (8. Februar 2004)

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe eine DB und will einen Bericht ausgeben der auf einer Abfrage basiert, jedoch gibt es dann immer zuviel aus:

z.B.

PC 123
    HD1    CPU1    NWK1    Laufwerk1
    HD2    CPU1    NWK1    Laufwerk1

ich will aber das er nur das ausgibt:

PC 123
    HD1    CPU1    NWK1    Laufwerk1
    HD2


Wie kann ich das lösen, es muss nicht mal dieser Standard-Style in Tabellenform sein...


Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

